# Found - 1 Black Cat



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

So someone in our building dropped a beautiful male black cat at our office this afternoon. right now he's set in there for the next day or so, but we can't keep him there and I don't have the funds/space/resources/paitence or anything else to keep him long term. We are looking for an owner locally to see if he belongs to someone in the building but I'm also going to ask here if anyone would like the sweet boy. He's a real lovebug and it does look like he is also fixed. I would hate to call the SPCA to come get him because I know what the cat overpopulation is like in this city and he wouldn't stand a chance, especially because of his colour. 

If your interested please PM me!!!!! I'll add pics asap as well


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

found his owners, his name is Cinnamon and he's now happily home...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yay!!! Great news!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful!


----------

